# Changing nib on a Chruchill



## armyturner (Oct 15, 2007)

I looked at Anthony's tutorial on replacing nibs, in which he states that there were some issues with the El Grande. Has anyone here replaced the nib on a Churchill with one of the 18k Heritage nibs? If so, did you have any issues. I just received an order for one over the weekend and have never removed and replaced the nib on one before.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 15, 2007)

It comes out, it ain't easy!!!!!!


----------



## ashaw (Oct 15, 2007)

I replaced my churchills nib with the 18k gold nibs.   No problems at all once you know what your are doing[B)].  Just pull the feed and nib out you may have to wiggle it a little.   But everything fits just fine.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> 
> I replaced my churchills nib with the 18k gold nibs.   No problems at all once you know what your are doing[B)].  Just pull the feed and nib out you may have to wiggle it a little.   But everything fits just fine.



Alan, 

You're a nice guy, but that is REALLY UNDERSTATEMENT at it's finest!!!

The 2 I removed required a VERY strong pull, after 5 minutes of twisting, turning and questioning whether I was doing something wrong!!!

Oh, then it POPPED RIGHT OUT!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 15, 2007)

If you rinse the whole section with warm, clear water, then hold the nib and feed together between your thumb and forefinger, both pieces will wiggle free of the holder. Some components require a bit stronger wiggling.


----------



## bgray (Oct 15, 2007)

I've never had any problems removing El Grande/Churchill nibs.

Sometimes cover it with a paper towel for a better grip.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 15, 2007)

Pinch between your thumb and fore finger, and pull, reverse process to install......


----------



## ashaw (Oct 15, 2007)

One note do not bend any of the wings(?) of the feed.  In otherwords do not put your fingernail in  between the wings[B)].  The feed will never work correctly again.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> ....The 2 I removed required a VERY strong pull, after 5 minutes of twisting, turning and questioning whether I was doing something wrong!!!
> 
> Oh, then it POPPED RIGHT OUT!!!



Perhaps a bowl of Wheaties might be in order prior to attempting this task!


----------



## mdburn_em (Oct 23, 2007)

From outa left field somwhere...



Don't you think Ed might need something stronger...like Geritol?



Sorry Ed, couldn't resist...it's only cuz you've been ignoring my request for your kitty-logue.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 24, 2007)

CATalog sent, 

no kittylitter enclosed,

hope my cougar poops on your e-mail!!!

GERITOL!!!?????!!!![:0][:0][:0][:0]

Nasty kid!!!


----------

